

Tell HN: Facebook's new messaging system is live - olalonde

Not sure if I'm late on this but I just got a notice on Facebook telling me I could activate my FB e-mail (not that I'm going to use it though).
======
phwd
I think it is still actually on invite/rollout. Someone either invited you or
Your place in queue when you signed up here
<http://www.facebook.com/about/messages/> came up.

